# Surge Chaser App



## UberDriver_WV (Sep 15, 2016)

Just downloaded and paid for the SurgeChaser app for uber for iphones. I am familiar with how to create checkpoints but is there anyway to look at historical trends at the given checkpoint? I would love to be able to analyze data over multiple days to pick up on trends. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Select the checkpoint then hit Surge History.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Never chase fake surge  
Trends? Keep an eye on the app for a week, you will know where & when to drive.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I wonder how those work, surges.

The passenger doesn't get anything other then a set price that is "due to higher demand".

But you guys would see the 1.2 or 2.3 or whatever...

So does this mean that automatically the riders' up front pricing has the 1.2 or whatever the surge is, inflated that much higher?

But your 1.2 would still be based on what the mileage/time would be.

There's a really good chance the passenger is already paying for the surge on a $20 flat (then becomes 20 with the 1.2 added) but you would have only made $10 bucks on that, and you get only 1.2 surge of that $10...

Doesn't that mean uber pockets even more with surges as long as the driver doesn't kill it on the mile or time?


----------



## TeckyAdventurer (Nov 23, 2017)

Is is just me... I don't see a history tab. All I see is check for surge and settings. Nothing in settings.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Surgechaser and Primetime were really useful back before the major markets got completely infested with ants, provided one knew how to configure notifications and use em properly. 
Drivers in emerging markets can def still learn a great deal about demand trends by exporting collected data after a couple weeks of running the apps in the background, but if you set pins in areas with high surge volatility, the pop ups and chimes can get pretty annoying pretty fast.


----------



## justinpanties (Aug 3, 2017)

TeckyAdventurer said:


> Is is just me... I don't see a history tab. All I see is check for surge and settings. Nothing in settings.


Did you ever figure it out? It's not showing me the history option either when clicking on the checkpoint


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Are you on a trial of the app?

I believe you have to be a paying subscriber to see this information.

The humdinger with this app is having a couple of years of data at your disposal. Demand is so dynamic as so many factors play into it (saturation of drivers, events, Uber boost or promotions, weather, when people get paid, traffic, etc) and one factor can change a specific area week over week. I have found it very useful when I compare the same event last year. It will at least give me a baseline on the surge and if it will be worth while.

I do also use the live surge feed so I can track a specific area in real-time.


----------



## justinpanties (Aug 3, 2017)

Ah figured it out, paid but then have to wait to let it start collecting data... ya I’ve also done real time surge tracking but can see how history is beneficial as well...


----------

